

Interesting Podcasts - gregimba
http://grant.systems/2015/07/20/podcasts/

======
tonysakich
Add [http://decentralize.fm](http://decentralize.fm) and Floss Weekly up there
for me.

~~~
gregimba
those podcasts look super cool thanks for the suggestion

